# Cheddar and Thyme Gougeres



## Andy M. (Oct 20, 2005)

...or you can call them cheese puffs.

Always looking for apps for the holiday season and I came across this really easy recipe and thought I'd give it a try.  It's a nice light little mouthful that's tasty and not very filling.

You can vary the cheeses used and the herbs as well.

*Recipe:*

3/4 C Water
1/2 tsp Salt
6 Tb Unsalted Butter cut into 1/2 inch cubes.
3/4 C AP Flour
4  Eggs
1 1/2 Tb Chopped Fresh Thyme (or other herb)
1 C Grated Cheddar (or other cheese)

Preheat the oven to 400 F.

Put the water, salt and butter into a 2-3 quart sauce pan, bring to a boil.

Add the flour all at once and beat vigorously, still on the heat, with a stiff whisk or wooden spoon until the dough pulls away from the sides of the pan.  Remove the pan from the heat.

Beat the eggs into the dough one at a time using a food processor, electric mixer or a spoon/whisk.  Mix in the thyme and half of the cheese.

Spoon or pipe teaspoon amounts of the dough 1" apart onto parchment covered cookie sheets.  Top each with a pinch of the remaining cheese.

Bake for 20-25 minutes or until golden brown.

If you like, you can freeze the uncooked dough on the cookie sheets and transfer them to a container for later use.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 20, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> You can vary the cheeses used and the herbs as well.



No, this sounds just about perfect.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 20, 2005)

I made a smaller recipe as a test and was surprised at how easy it was.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks Andy,

my kids love things like this, so will try it for them this weekend..
kadesma


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 21, 2005)

> ...or you can call them cheese puffs


But your name is so neat, and why not jazz up the title given to cheese puffs?  I love these little guys, so addictive! Thanks for sharing this recipe Andy


----------



## jennyema (Oct 21, 2005)

Oh yum yum yum!

I believe I may try to make them with margerine   and sheep's milk cheese so my friend can enjoy them.  Otherwise I'd eat them all myself!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 21, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> ...Otherwise I'd eat them all myself!


 

...and that's a bad thing?


----------



## mudbug (Oct 21, 2005)

These will go perfectly with all the nourishing soups we are all going to make now...........


----------

